# Kenpo Techniques



## MJS (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw this post from Dr. Dave on another forum.  Now, I really enjoy reading his posts, and the advice he offers, so I thought I'd post this here for discussion.



> I propose that the ideal phase and what-ifs are there to teach us to think, move, etc. Training exercises, not intended to be executed as taught. Evidence? Lack of brevity that would solve problems better, with fewer moves.
> 
> Student asked me while working Thrusting Salye, "What would YOU do?" I answered; knee-check off the kick while sliding forward to jam it, while also executing a finger jab to the eye. Fight over. Approx a week ago, same student jocularly attempted to surprise me with a kick; I shin checked it, and they went down too fast for me to add a hand attack. Goose-egg, and all.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 27, 2008)

The exercises are key to the analytical study of motion in the Parker Kenpo system. Basics as I was taught are categorized by side, method and angle. I look at an "inward block" as an inward motion because it can have many uses depending on the intent of the practioner executing it. Therefore with this knowledge in addition to utilizing the rearrangment concept, spontanaety is enhanced. I also feel practioners can and should abbreviate their movements to maximize their efforts. I heard Mr. Parker at seminars say, as well as hearing my instructor say this about Mr. Parker, that he often said "if you got to hit a guy more than three times you're doing something wrong"

I think the spontaneous stage & rearrangement concepts you wrote about can be acheived after the student has a firm grasp of the basics. Once they are combined anything is possible. I think the motion based curriculum gives a solid base of ideas for the practioner to choose from.


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2008)

All these views and only 1 reply???  I'm interested in hearing from others on this.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 21, 2008)

I like kenpo3631's response.

Train in the non ideal phase as well.  It should be learned in the ideal phase to understand the idea being taught, then throw that idea in the kenpo tool box for a real life situation.  I agree its a better idea to just finish it quick if you can and get out.  Grafting.


----------

